# Gladesmen with 15hp Honda - what prop?



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a Power Tech on mine. Call the shop and ask which one.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Honda 15 and have been running the factory 4 bladed prop. Just curious - what is the reason for going to a 3 blade and what benefits are you looking to get out of that??? (Wondering if I should look too if additional benefits...)


----------

